
Hurry up, get more done, and die - nikunjk
http://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/morford/article/Hurry-up-get-more-done-and-die-2320839.php?cmpid=twitter
======
nickbarone
There's an old SF short story about a writer who, after wishing he never had
to wait again (for the bus, in line, to hail a cab...) realizes that those
interstitial moments were his most creative.

Also seems to me it's like those nights you can't sleep, but because your mind
wanders where it wants, you end up feeling rested anyway. Or "unstructured
time" in the schedules of over scheduled kids.

If you keep the moments where nothing in particular is happening, you allow
for those moments where anything can happen...?

